# Anybody else using Propecia (finasteride)for hair loss prevention and regrowth?



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Anybody else fighting hair loss?
I have been using Propecia, actually Proscar cut in half 2.5 mg for 4 years now with some success. I'm think about adding another DHT inhibitor Advodart based on an article I read in _Men's Health_ magazine.

Bald may be beautiful, but going bald is ugly.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> Anybody else fighting hair loss?
> I have been using Propecia, actually Proscar cut in half 2.5 mg for 4 years now with some success. I'm think about adding another DHT inhibitor Advodart based on an article I read in _Men's Health_ magazine.
> 
> Bald may be beautiful, but going bald is ugly.


No, but I think the Government should work to make hair products more affordable so more investment and research & development will take place.

I have a full head of thick, wavy, fully subsidized hair.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

ksinc said:


> No, but I think the Government should work to make hair products more affordable so more investment and research & development will take place.
> 
> I have a full head of thick, wavy, fully subsidized hair.


subsidized?? how so? A new welfare entitlement? Damn, Hilary will get my vote now!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> subsidized?? how so? A new welfare entitlement? Damn, Hilary will get my vote now!


Uh genes?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm going on 34 and I'm thinning on top and the "horseshoe effect" is happening when I comb my hair.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Surrender*

I agree that going bald is ugly. I probably waited a year or two too long, but my world changed the day I embraced the clippers. The male pattern continues to spread, but it doesn't matter as long as I spend 5-10 minutes twice a week with clippers set on the lowest guard setting.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Giv eit a try its a cheap buy*



Howard said:


> I'm going on 34 and I'm thinning on top and the "horseshoe effect" is happening when I comb my hair.


Finasteris (proscar) is inexpensive and worked quite well for me. i wish I took it as soon as I started noticing I was losing hair.
It pretty much stopped me from losing and more and grew almost every hair back on my crown. I did not notic emuch regrowth up front. But, I'll keep using it until they science finds a better cure,. plus it will keep my prostrate small, it's original purpose.

Howard, ddoes Pathmark offer you some kind of health insurance?
I'm not sure if Walmart carried it under their drug prescription program. I get mine through the VA.

side effects: ED, not yet anyways.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Just shave it off and be done with it.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Look to the past gentlemen....can't fight genes!

My father was bald, his father was bald and my mothers father was bald. I knew very early on what my fate was. Don't try and fight it, just accept it and keep it short and or shaved. Put the wasted money towards new shoes and clothes.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Trenditional said:


> Look to the past gentlemen....can't fight genes!
> 
> My father was bald, his father was bald and my mothers father was bald. I knew very early on what my fate was. Don't try and fight it, just accept it and keep it short and or shaved. Put the wasted money towards new shoes and clothes.


Amen. I lost my battle against hair loss before it even began (20+ years ago). It never occured to me to do anything about it. I keep mine very short (not bold it enough to shave it all off yet like Lax).

Let Mother Nature have her way with your dome. Life's too short to worry about such trivial matters IMO.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Just shave it off and be done with it.


word...

I did the propecia thing for a while and yeah, it kinda worked...but the way I see it, a set of clippers is a helluva lot cheaper, and I've gotten nothing but compliments sence taking the plunge...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I agree. Don't be a sucker.

In my experience it is pretty rare for women to care about it.

Also, the other night when I crashed into the wall and split my head open while playing racquetball, it was convenient for treatment purposes.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> word...
> 
> I did the propecia thing for a while and yeah, it kinda worked...but the way I see it, a set of clippers is a helluva lot cheaper, and I've gotten nothing but compliments sence taking the plunge...


I also get a lot of compliments on my shaved head. I used to use clippers with no guard, but found it was easier to just go ahead and lather up my head and shave it smooth. It took awhile to get used to the shaving process, and I nicked myself for the first few times, but now I can shave my head and face in about 10 minutes. Another reason I prefer to shave rather than clip is I use sunscreen to protect my head, and it applies easier when it is smooth.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

As I approach my b-day, now no longer "just turned 40" but rather into my 40's (*sigh*), I have noticed some thinning. I will not be taking finasteride for three main reasons. 

1) It is mainly metabolized by the liver and I prefer to save that particular organ for metabolizing ETOH 

2) It decreases the volume of our ejaculate.

3) I just do not like to take drugs on a long term basis unless I get some critical benefit, e.g. treats a disease

Now that said, do not fool yourself gents. Unless you are Vin Diesel, women do always go for the guy with the full head of hair first. I think male pattern baldness will be in my future, but if I do anything about it, it will be transplants, not drugs.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> As I approach my b-day, now no longer "just turned 40" but rather into my 40's (*sigh*), I have noticed some thinning. I will not be taking finasteride for three main reasons.
> 
> 1) It is mainly metabolized by the liver and I prefer to save that particular organ for metabolizing ETOH
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Tell that to Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart. :icon_smile:
Here's some more famous bald guys: https://www.baldrus.com/manofyear.htm


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Oh yeah? Tell that to Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart. :icon_smile:
> Here's some more famous bald guys: https://www.baldrus.com/manofyear.htm


Hey, I am headed that way too, but I am a realist about the situation. For the average guy on the street, having hair beats not having hair. I sure do not like being in this situation...why do you think I finally got married? We all have our expiration dates


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Hey, I am headed that way too, but I am a realist about the situation. For the average guy on the street, having hair beats not having hair. I sure do not like being in this situation...why do you think I finally got married? We all have our expiration dates


Yeah, I know what you mean. You are probably right, most women probably do prefer men to have hair. I'm married also, so I don't really care anymore what other women think. I used to work with a guy that made negative comments about my lack of hair. Now this was a guy that while he had a full head of hair, he was also fat. I always kept quiet, but I really wanted to ask him, "What do you think is least attractive to a woman, my baldness or your obesity?"


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. You are probably right, most women probably do prefer men to have hair. I'm married also, so I don't really care anymore what other women think. I used to work with a guy that made negative comments about my lack of hair. Now this was a guy that while he had a full head of hair, he was also fat. I always kept quiet, but I really wanted to ask him, "What do you think is least attractive to a woman, my baldness or your obesity?"


And one affects health and sexual performance, the other improves it


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Oh yeah? Tell that to Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart. :icon_smile:
> Here's some more famous bald guys: https://www.baldrus.com/manofyear.htm


For some reason they forgot Homer.

D'oh!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> For some reason they forgot Homer.
> 
> D'oh!


Good call. He's probably one of the most famous too.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> word...
> 
> I did the propecia thing for a while and yeah, it kinda worked...but the way I see it, a set of clippers is a helluva lot cheaper, and I've gotten nothing but compliments sence taking the plunge...


More often than not I get, "You look better without hair" or "I like you better without hair." Obviously these comments are from women, because any comment about my lack of hair from another man just doesn't interest me. =) I've yet to meet someone who has tried to fight the losing battle and made it work/look good. Guys, women like to touch a bald head....trust me!!! I've even been told I look younger bald, than I do in pictures when I was younger and had hair.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Finasteris (proscar) is inexpensive and worked quite well for me. i wish I took it as soon as I started noticing I was losing hair.
> It pretty much stopped me from losing and more and grew almost every hair back on my crown. I did not notic emuch regrowth up front. But, I'll keep using it until they science finds a better cure,. plus it will keep my prostrate small, it's original purpose.
> 
> Howard, ddoes Pathmark offer you some kind of health insurance?
> ...


I'm pretty sure they do.The Health Insurance I have now is Medicare HIP.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Hey, I am headed that way too, but I am a realist about the situation. For the average guy on the street, having hair beats not having hair. I sure do not like being in this situation...why do you think I finally got married? We all have our expiration dates


I am bald (shaved) and I think I could hold my own against any guy (my age - late 30's) with hair!


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Back to reality from la-la land.*



Trenditional said:


> I am bald (shaved) and I think I could hold my own against any guy (my age - late 30's) with hair!


Don't kid yourself...........
chicks who dig bald guys have a "thing" for bald guys. It's not the norm.
But, there are some awesome women who date bald guys. If your bald guy with money.....well then you're really hot. Hence, Bruce Willis. If he wasn't a famous actor, he'd just be another bald guy.
At least he doesn't have the John Travolta or the Nicholas Cage hair plugs which really dont look all that bad.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Just shave it off and be done with it.


No I could never do that,My Parents would kill me.never in a million years would I shave my own head.I'd let if fall off the natural way by thinning.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Which prison gang to join...So many choices?*



Howard said:


> No I could never do that,My Parents would kill me.never in a million years would I shave my own head.I'd let if fall off the natural way by thinning.


 Howard,
I imagine that even the smallest tattoo would be out of the question as well?

Shalom!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Like being bald*

I have been trying unsuccessfully to figure out how to be clever and tasteful in describing the entirely satisfactory social life I enjoyed when I was single and bald. Basically, lack of hair was never a problem.

Perhaps all those very nice and interesting women had "thing" about bald heads, but they were otherwise wonderfully healthy.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Don't kid yourself...........
> chicks who dig bald guys have a "thing" for bald guys. It's not the norm.
> But, there are some awesome women who date bald guys. If your bald guy with money.....well then you're really hot. Hence, Bruce Willis. If he wasn't a famous actor, he'd just be another bald guy.
> At least he doesn't have the John Travolta or the Nicholas Cage hair plugs which really dont look all that bad.


There is a trio for comparison....Take away the money and the fame, I'm still siding with Bruce Willis. I'm not just picking the bald guy for the sake of argument. Travolta is pudgy and physically not a chick magnet, but at least his hair is "okay." Cage, though he is in very good physical shape, looks "fake." Between the hair and the mouth full of teeth...come on. Confidence comes from being secure with yourself. It is obvious Willis is okay with his baldness. Willis has always had a "coolness" or a "swagger" about his persona. It doesn't hurt that is is rich and famous, but I can guarantee that those 3 walk into a bar (no fame or money), Willis gets more women.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Gurdon said:


> I have been trying unsuccessfully to figure out how to be clever and tasteful in describing the entirely satisfactory social life I enjoyed when I was single and bald. Basically, lack of hair was never a problem.
> 
> Perhaps all those very nice and interesting women had "thing" about bald heads, but they were otherwise wonderfully healthy.
> 
> ...


+1

Women like bald! Sure, it has to be attached to a good body and it has to be a good looking bald head (some men just don't have the head for bald), but women like bald.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Gurdon said:


> I have been trying unsuccessfully to figure out how to be clever and tasteful in describing the entirely satisfactory social life I enjoyed when I was single and bald. Basically, lack of hair was never a problem.
> 
> Perhaps all those very nice and interesting women had "thing" about bald heads, but they were otherwise wonderfully healthy.
> 
> ...


No doubt your charm was the great equalizer, but it's difficult for me to give up what I have had for so long. It was part of my idenity.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am not a propecia user...never thought I needed it but, as I read this thread, I asked the wife if the visual impact of my hair has changed much over time. Her response..."well you have always kept it real short and it's still that way...but, these days, your forehead is huge!" Perhaps I should start using propecia? (winks!)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Howard,
> I imagine that even the smallest tattoo would be out of the question as well?
> 
> Shalom!


Yes Ron I believe so.I mean my parents aren't overprotective they just don't want me to do stupid things and think about the bad things you do in life you might regret.


----------

